# Combox retrofitted how to code the ECU's so that they can be updated with ISTA?



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello

I have retrofitted the Combox Media and did adjust my FA with 6VC and ZK 09/10.

Then i VO coded my HU_CIC and CMB_MEDIA. And everything works fine.

Now... my dealer tried to update my I-level with an original FA from Munich from my official DAB+ retrofit. He told me that also when he retrofitted my DAB+ he got the adjusted FA from Munich and had to do the SW Update with this FA. 

We have adjusted this XML file with the ZK to 09/10 and added the SA 6VC.
He told me if he loads the FA manually, ISTA doesn't take the FA from the Server. 

ISTA recognizes the CMB but at the end it gives an "action"-output to take the CMB out. 

What could be wrong?

Or do i have to VO Code all ECU's first for that?

Thx for every advice...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Did the car have only MULF before, or did it have TCU (Telematics) module too?


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Shawn

Just the MULF.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok. Not sure then. I was thinking maybe it was looking for a Telematics Combox instead of Media Combox, but that's not it.

With 6VC and 0910 Build date, I really don't know why ISTA/P say remove it. :dunno:


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

do i have to load the FA to the car? or do i need to VO Code maybe all ECU's?
if yes... could you tell me how?

thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Your dealer said they manually loaded FA into ISTA/P, and it still rejected Combox. Writing FA to car won't make a difference.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Could it be that ISTA is comparing the manually loaded FA with the one in the car? 
Because for official retrofits a HO-Word is used normally. 
Where is the FA stored in the car?

Do you know the HO Word for CMB Retrofit?
I know, there is no official CMB retrofit for the F-Series, but as I can remember there is an official kit for an E-Chassis.

Because for the DAB+ retrofit they added the HO Word "DMBA".

Thx a lot for your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No. ITSA/P makes no comparisons of FA. 

FA is stored in ZGW and CAS.

Also, BMW does not only use HO-Wort for Retrofits. Decode my VIN, and you will find that it has Option 5AE High speed brake system. This option is not even available for a U.S. F10, but I was able to officially retrofit it in my car, and BMW AG added Option 5AE to my FA, 3-1/2 years after car was built. It is probably the only F10 in the United States with this option. :bigpimp:


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

hmmmm.. ok

And this is an official retrofit... or did they add the SA on your request?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I wrote above "_I was able to officially retrofit it in my car_". All the HSB parts were ordered though a dealership, and BMW AG Updated my FA Accordingly to program DSC properly.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

ok. but was it a retrofit which BMW officially have in their program with a Part Nr.? or did your dealer retrofit the stuff part by part and request the FA entry.?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The latter, but that is irrelevant. The bottom line is sometimes Retrofits are added to FA as Option Codes by BMW AG, and ISTA/P does not reject them.

And ISTA/P will take car from FA, not BMW server, if one is not specifically loaded. I retrofitted 6NR, which is not in my official FA, but is written to the car, as well as changing my build date from 0910 to 0311, and my car gets dealer programmed, including proper 6NR programming, without any issues.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

hmmm... what could then the issue be, that my CMB will be rejected everytime by ISTA :-(
Could it be that 614 and 615 is needed in the FA for 6VC?

Otherwise i have to give up... :-(


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> hmmm... what could then the issue be, that my CMB will be rejected everytime by ISTA :-(
> Could it be that 614 and 615 is needed in the FA for 6VC?
> 
> Otherwise i have to give up... :-(


No, 614 / 615 is not needed.

I really do not know what the issue is.

I'd first make sure that the Combox Part Number is correct your car and build date. Maybe it is a newer version that is not backwards compatible.

Or, maybe the issue with ISTA exists only after initial install. It is possible that if the Combox is flashed with E-Sys to same I-Level as the car, then ISTA/P going forward may not reject it.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

The Combox was a used one.
With part number ...150 at the end which is the current one.
The previous is enddated and replaced by the above one.

I have flashed the combox when I installed it.
How can I check the I level of an ECU?
And maybe the VIN? Could it be that the old VIN is still in theCMB?

Thank you very much for your help and time.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You can't check I-Level of a specific ECU. But since you flashed it when you installed it, you should know what PSdZData you were using, and can cross-reference that to the I-Level. 

VO Coding Combox sets it to use VIN from MOST Bus (i.e. Car VIN), so if you VO Coded it, it is right.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Shawn... 
just saw something strange.

I have just compared my FA xml file with my FA in WebETK. 
And i saw that in the xml file the SA 8SC is missing. Could this the reason be? Should not all SA's be stored in the XML file?

Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It is possible. ISTA/P could see Telematics Combox, but incorrect or inconsistent FA settings to support Telematics may cause ISTA/P to reject it.

The only way it could be different though is if 8SC was somehow deleted in FA with E-Sys, and written back to the car.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Ok thank you.
The strange thing is, that also my backuped FA does not contain this SA.
Do you have this SA in you FA? 

I've checked some VIN's in WebETK and all with 6VC do have this FA.
But not sure if it is really stored in the car.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

8SC is not stored to cars FA, this is normal.


----------

